# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - a beautiful smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The wrapper is beautiful on this stick. The pre-light aroma is rich in earth, honey, and tea, and there are notes of leather. The draw is easy. O...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - a beautiful smoke!


----------

